# darse cuenta -subjunctive



## uoflfan732

Hi, I'm wondering if the following phrases use the subjunctive in Spanish:

Darse cuenta de que
Paracerse que
Sorprenderse de que
Thanks!

/jlh


----------



## Milton Sand

uoflfan732 said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if the following phrases use the subjunctive in Spanish:
> 
> Darse cuenta de que IF NEEDED
> Par*e*cer*se* que IF NEEDED
> Sorprenderse de que ALWAYS
> Thanks!
> 
> /jlh


Hi!
Yes, they accept subjunctive, and the first two of them also accept simple present, past, future, etc.

Debería darse cuenta de que las cosas _salieron_ mal. _Simple past_
He should realize that thigns went wrong.

Me alcanzó a parecer que _venías_ en ese taxi. _Imperfect past_
It almost seemed to me that you were comming in that cab.

¿Quién va a sorprenderse de que _hayas saltado_ diez metros?_ Subjunctive_
Who is going to be suprised that you have jumped ten meters?

Bye.


----------



## uoflfan732

Thanks for the good examples!​


----------



## mhp

Milton Sand said:


> Darse cuenta de que IF NEEDED



Can you give an example where subjunctive is used after "darse cuenta de que"?

Thanks.


----------



## Milton Sand

¡Zambomba! ¡Recórcholis! ¡Cáspita! ¡Chanfle!
¡Santas equivociones bienintecionadas, MHP!

Tienes razón. Veo que hiciste la tarea. No hallé ejemplo para subjuntivo después de esa expresión. 

You are right. I see you did your homework. I couldn't find any example of using subjunctive after "darse cuenta de que" since this expression always introduces an objective and realistic action instead of a subjective or imaginary one.

Apoyo su decisión incluso si no pudiera _darse cuenta de que_ las cosas no _saldrán_ bien al hacerlo así.
I support his decision even if he could not realize that things will not go well when doing it that way.

See? I tried but I couldn't.
Bye.


----------



## willnet

'de que' is wrong gramatically, just use 'que'.  Darse cuenta que ....


----------



## horusankh

willnet said:


> 'de que' is wrong gramatically, just use 'que'. Darse cuenta que ....


Hi,

I'm sorry, but "darse cuenta de que" it's grammatically right, _tú no te das cuenta algo_ , _te das cuenta *de* algo_ , and if that "algo" is "que está lloviendo" for example, then, _te das cuenta *de* que está lloviendo_.

Greetings.


----------



## Milton Sand

Horusankh is right.
"De que" would only be wrong whe the verbal expression doesn't have a "de":
Papá me *dijo* -*de-* _que_ la abuela venía de visita.
Dad told me _that_ gramma was comming to visit us.

But:
Papá se *dio cuenta de* _que_ la abuela vino de visita.
Dad realized _that_ gramma came to visit us.

Bye.


----------



## aliciotta

"Juan no se da cuenta de que Marìa esté enamorada de el" es correcto?


----------



## Peterdg

aliciotta said:


> "Juan no se da cuenta de que María esté enamorada de él" es correcto?


Sí, es correcto aunque también el indicativo es posible aquí.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Creo que la mayoría de los hablantes de esta tierra emplearían indicativo en esa frase. Puede que en otras regiones hispanoparlantes sea diferente, a juzgar por la respuesta de Peter. Casos que admitirían ambos sin dificultad (a mis oídos), con no darse cuenta de:_ ¿Puede ser que el empleado no se dé cuenta de que la llave esté/está prendida?_ ¿_Puede ser que una mujer no se dé cuenta de que un hombre esté/está enamorado de ella?_ Primera: situación más hipotética, un matiz con respecto a la segunda con indicativo. Si se habla de Juan y de María, prefiero el indicativo. La región es un factor, muchas veces, en la preferencia por uno u otro. Capaz que en este caso lo es, no lo sé.
Saludos


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Coincido con Adolfo. Yo usaría el indicativo sin dudar: _Juan no se da cuenta de que María está enamorada de él_.


----------



## kreiner

Efectivamente, de esa tierra y de la otra. Las dos orillas coincidimos por el indicativo. Y es un placer ver a aldonza de nuevo por estos lares  .


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

kreiner said:


> Efectivamente, de esa tierra y de la otra. Las dos orillas coincidimos por el indicativo. Y es un placer ver a aldonza de nuevo por estos lares  .


Gracias, kreiner. Lo mismo digo.


----------



## Milton Sand

aliciotta said:


> Hola: "Juan no se da cuenta de que Marìa esté enamorada de él", ¿es correcto? Gracias.


Hola:
Yo solo le pondría indicativo: "No se da cuenta de que *está* enamorada".

Un intento en subjuntivo para negar, a ver si les suena bien: "Nunca se da cuenta de que *entre* o *salga* alguien". ¿Raro?


----------



## kreiner

Milton, será cosa de gustos, pero yo ahí dejaría el indicativo, pero cambiaría la conjunción: "nunca se da cuenta de si entra o sale alguien". Pero cada vez me fío menos de mi criterio.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

kreiner said:


> Milton, será cosa de gustos, pero yo ahí dejaría el indicativo, pero cambiaría la conjunción: "nunca se da cuenta de si entra o sale alguien". Pero cada vez me fío menos de mi criterio.


Yo concuerdo contigo -si te da algo de tranquilidad-.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Milton Sand said:


> ¿Raro?


Sí, estimado, no tan raro como el caso propuesto por aliciotta, pero raro al fin.
Saludos


----------



## kreiner

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Yo concuerdo contigo -si te da algo de tranquilidad-.


 

Más que tranquilidad, es un placer .


----------



## Agró

Me apunto al bando _indicativista_, con Aldonza y Kreiner.


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> Me apunto al bando _indicativista_, con Aldonza y Kreiner.



Y yo, y yo. Jamás usaría ahí el subjuntivo. Estando sobrio, al menos.


----------



## duvija

Agró said:


> Me apunto al bando _indicativista_, con Aldonza y Kreiner.


 

Semo 4, semo... 
(Perdón: "Somos 4")


----------



## blasita

Lurrezko said:


> Y yo, y yo. Jamás usaría ahí el subjuntivo. Estando sobrio, al menos.



Sí, como los demás, yo también usaría el indicativo (sobria, y creo que también ebria.)


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

duvi-hija, qué no sabes contar: 
kreiner + aldonza + Agró + Lurrezko + duvija = 5.
(Propongo a Lurre como omnibusman del grupo 'defensa del Indicativo')

Uy, + blasita = 6


----------



## kreiner

Estoy borracho, y con todo sigo con el indicativo


----------



## Milton Sand

kreiner said:


> Milton, será cosa de gustos, pero yo ahí dejaría el indicativo, pero cambiaría la conjunción: "nunca se da cuenta de si entra o sale alguien". Pero cada vez me fío menos de mi criterio.


Sí, mirándolo bien, ¡estoy completamente de acuerdo! No friego más con pensar otros ejemplos que puedan usar el subjuntivo.
Saludos,


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

aldonzalorenzo said:


> duvi-hija, qué no sabes contar:
> kreiner + aldonza + Agró + Lurrezko + duvija = 5.
> (Propongo a Lurre como omnibusman del grupo 'defensa del Indicativo')
> 
> Uy, + blasita = 6


Y yo que tenía esperanzas de que tú, a cargo del recuento de los votos, no te olvidaras de mí. Vanas ilusiones estériles que se han ido por el retrete. Me he quedado solo, tirado en la cuneta. Si llega a aparecer alguno del bando subjuntivista seguro que me fusila. No creo más en la democracia.


----------



## Peterdg

Entonces, ¡el indicativo será!

La verdad, yo también utilizaría el indicativo en este caso pero no creo que el subjuntivo sea incorrecto por definición. He estado pensando en un contexto en que podría servir el subjuntivo y la verdad, no lo encuentro; por lo menos no con la frase inicial (_Juan no se da cuenta de que María esté enamorada de él_). Supongo que será por el significado de "no darse cuenta de que" en el presente; el hablante presenta lo que sigue como un hecho: María verdaderamente está enamorada de él.

Pero cambiemos el contexto (lo admito, no funciona en el presente):

Juan es muy ingenuo: ni siquiera se daría cuenta de que María estuviera enamorada de él (si fuera así).

¿Funcionaría así con subjuntivo?


----------



## Agró

Peterdg said:


> Entonces, ¡el indicativo será!
> 
> La verdad, yo también utilizaría el indicativo en este caso pero no creo que el subjuntivo sea incorrecto por definición. He estado pensando en un contexto en que podría servir el subjuntivo y la verdad, no lo encuentro; por lo menos no con la frase inicial (_Juan no se da cuenta de que María esté enamorada de él_). Supongo que será por el significado de "no darse cuenta de que" en el presente; el hablante presenta lo que sigue como un hecho: María verdaderamente está enamorada de él.
> 
> Pero cambiemos el contexto (lo admito, no funciona en el presente):
> 
> Juan es muy ingenuo: ni siquiera se daría cuenta de que María estuviera enamorada de él (si fuera así).
> 
> ¿Funcionaría así con subjuntivo?


Tampoco, Peter. No veo la forma de meter un subjuntivo ahí.

Juan es muy ingenuo: ni siquiera se daría cuenta de que María *está* enamorada de él.

Un condicional sí:
Juan es muy ingenuo: ni siquiera se daría cuenta de que X lo *amaría *sin reservas, si se lo pidiera.


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> Tampoco, Peter. No veo la forma de meter un subjuntivo ahí.
> 
> Juan es muy ingenuo: ni siquiera se daría cuenta de que María *está* enamorada de él.
> 
> Un condicional sí:
> Juan es muy ingenuo: ni siquiera se daría cuenta de que X lo *amaría *sin reservas, si se lo pidiera.



O modificando la construcción:

Juan es muy ingenuo: ni siquiera se daría cuenta *aunque* María estuviera enamorada de él.


----------



## Peterdg

Y ahora la pregunta del millón: ¿Por qué no funciona con el subjuntivo (sobre todo en mi ejemplo)?

Según la teoría (las teorías), también debería funcionar con el subjuntivo, ¿no?

Teoría 1

Es una subordinada sustantiva que depende de una expresión negada que expresa percepción; tipo: _ver, oír, creer, pensar, opinar_ etc., y en forma negativa, ésta suele ir con subjuntivo.

Teoría 2

Declaración/no-declaración: indicativo/subjuntivo.

En el caso original (en presente) sí se puede defender que declaras que María de verdad está enamorada de Juan. Pero en el contexto que presenté yo, no lo declaro: lo dejo abierto si María verdaderamente está enamorada de Juan o no.

O ¿es una de esas cosas que simplemente son así?


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko said:


> O modificando la construcción:
> 
> Juan es muy ingenuo: ni siquiera se daría cuenta *aunque* María estuviera enamorada de él.


Esto es trampa. Así nos pasamos todos al bando subjuntivo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> Y ahora la pregunta de un millión: ¿Por qué no funciona con el subjuntivo (sobre todo en mi ejemplo)?



No lo sé, Peter, francamente. Instintivamente cambiaría la construcción para expresar esa idea y dar cabida al subjuntivo:

_Juan es muy ingenuo: ni siquiera se daría cuenta si María estuviera enamorada de él._


----------



## Peterdg

Lurrezko said:


> No lo sé, Peter, francamente. Instintivamente cambiaría la construcción para expresar esa idea y dar cabida al subjuntivo:
> 
> _Juan es muy ingenuo: ni siquiera se daría cuenta si María estuviera enamorada de él._


No pasa nada Existen estos casos que simplemente tienes que aceptar. (por ejemplo: _quizás, acaso, tal vez_... etc. pueden ir con subjuntivo o indicativo; _a lo mejor_ sólo con indicativo; ... y significan lo mismo)


----------



## cbrena

Quizás/acaso/tal vez _tienes/tengas_ razón, a lo mejor sólo _somos_ así de caprichosos.


----------



## duvija

cbrena said:


> Quizás/acaso/tal vez _tienes/tengas_ razón, a lo mejor sólo _somos_ así de caprichosos.


 

Si, me doy cuenta de eso. 
(ni siquiera con la negación funciona en subjuntivo)- Fulano NO se da cuenta que ...>


----------

